# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  si formohet fjalia me nenrenditje

## stjuarda

pershendetje
amund te me tregoj dikush per kuptimin e fjalive me renditje me nenrenditje dhe me bashkrenditje 
nese dikush nga ju e di ju kisha lutur shum qe te me sqarojn pasiqe kam nevoj per ket sqarim 
gjith tmirat :me kurore:

----------


## E.B.E

pershendetje...

fillimisht kemi fjali te perbere atehere kur kemi me shume se dy kallezuesa (folje) (arsyeja primare)

periudhat i kemi:
- me bashkerenditje
- me nenrenditje...

periudhat me bashkerenditje dallohen nga mjeti lidhez... lidhezat (pra pjesa e varur lidhet me pjesen kryesore me lidhezat bashkerenditese...)

per kujtese, lidhezat bashkerenditese jane:


 LIDHËZA KËPUJORE: as, dhe, e, edhe, si (e)dhe, hem ...hem, si ...si, si ...ashtu (e)dhe.

  LIDHËZA VEÇUESE: a, apo, o, ose, daç ...daç, ja ...ja, ndo ...ndo, qoftë ...qoftë.                  

  LIDHËZA KUNDËRSHTORE: kurse, megjithatë, megjithëkëtë, mirëpo, ndërsa, teksa, po (r), porse, veç, veçqë, veçse, vetëm, vetëm se.

  LIDHËZA PËRMBYLLËSE: andaj, ndaj, pa, prandaj.                                                         

  LIDHËZA TË SHKALLËZIMIT: jo që ...po, jo që ...po(r) edhe, jo veç (që) ...por edhe, jo vetëm (që) ...por, jo vetëm (që) ...por as, jo vetëm (që) ...por edhe, jo vetëm (që) ...porse, le që ...por, le që ...por as (që), le që ...po edhe.

psh.: sot eshte nje dite e bukur dhe gezimi na shoqeron ne cdo hap...


kemi periudhe me nenrenditje atehere kur pjesa e varur lidhet me fjaline drejtuese (apo kryesore) nepermjet lidhezave nenrenditese...; pra, dhe kjo periudhe dallohet nga mjeti lidhez (lidhezat); dhe kur mes dy fjalive ka marredhenie ndervartesie..  :buzeqeshje: 

lidhezat nenrenditese, per kujtese, jane:

 LIDHËZAT FTILLUESE: se, që, në, nëse.

 LIDHËZA VENDORE: ku, tek, nga, kudo, ngado, tekdo, deri ku, gjer ku, nga ku, që ku, kudo që, ngado që, tekdo që.

 LIDHËZA KOHORE: kur, sa, si, tek, që, derisa, gjersa, pasi, mbasi, ndërsa, po(r)sa, qëkurse, sapo, teksa, kurdo që, kurdoherë që, para se, posa që, që kur, që se, qysh se, sapo që, sa herë (që), sa kohë (që).

 LIDHËZA SHKAKORE: se, sepse, si, pasi (mbasi), derisa, gjersa, përderisa, kur, që, sapo, meqenëse, meqë, ngaqë, ngase, prejse, duke qenë se, nga frika se, nga shkaku që, për arsye se, për shkak se, porsa që, sapo që.

 LIDHËZA QËLLIMORE: që, me qëllim që, në mënyrë që.

 LIDHËZA KRAHASORE – MËNYRORE: sa, se, si, sesa po(r)si, sikurse, sikundërse, ashtu si(ç).

 LIDHËZA KUSHTORE: në, po, nëse, kur, sikur, në qoftë se, në është se, në rast se, po qe se, me kusht që.

 LIDHËZA RRJEDHIMORE: sa, saqë, që, aq sa, kështu që.

 LIDHËZA LEJORE: megjithëse, megjithëqë, ndonëse, sado (që), sido (që), edhe në, edhe në qoftë se, edhe po, edhe pse, edhe sepse, edhe sikur.

 LIDHËZA KUNDËRVËNËSE: nëse, në qoftë se, ndërsa, në, në vend që.


p.sh.: qielli ishte i vrenjtur, qe paralajmeronte se do biente shi...

(qe - lidhez nenrenditese ftilluese...)

per cdo paqartesi pyet prap; uroj te jem treguar e qarte..  :buzeqeshje:

----------



----------


## Mister

E.B.E. sa shpjegim te hollesishem i paske dhene , te lumte, une desha ti jepja pergjigje por kur pashe gjithe informacionin tend nuk qe me nevoja.

Stjuarda une nuk e di ku je ti, po keto pjese sintaksore te gjuhes mesohen qe ne klase te 5.

----------

